# INFP art



## nick705705 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE the sky! So pretty~ <3


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It's very beautiful!!!


----------



## nick705705 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow! How lovely! I'm mesmerized by this.


----------



## whitestripedcat (May 25, 2013)

It is nice


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, indeed it is gorgeous. Honestly, I am drawn and curious more about the concept behind the piece.

..though, I am still in practice to interpret art piece.


----------



## GigglingPotato (Jun 9, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Very abstract and symbolic, I like it. Just a soothing island amidst the waves, endless possibilities surrounding...


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

nick705705 said:


> View attachment 81680




This pic makes me think of a Very small fantasy planet.


----------



## tofutti (Oct 4, 2013)

reminds me of the little prince by antoine de saint-éxupery! very whimsical


----------



## greenghoul (Nov 12, 2012)

i like art


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

You should re-illustrate 'The Little Prince'


----------



## whitestripedcat (May 25, 2013)

whisperycat said:


> You should re-illustrate 'The Little Prince'


the fish.. did you draw it? i like it


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

whitestripedcat said:


> the fish.. did you draw it? i like it


Thanks, you're very kind


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

whitestripedcat said:


> the fish.. did you draw it? i like it


Yes, and thanks, you're very kind


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

Nick705705... do you have any more drawings?


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

A 'Delete post' feature would be great, wouldn't it? Sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## whitestripedcat (May 25, 2013)

whisperycat said:


> A 'Delete post' feature would be great, wouldn't it? Sorry for the multiple posts.


no worries  I am very kind 
just joking
I just saw your album... very detailed drawings  interesting


----------



## Carry Cola (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the dreamy textures, how they mix with the clearly defined space; it's like how the mechanical and animate also seem interbred in your drawings, lovely idiosyncracity!


----------

